# Yay! My hubby bought me this today :)



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I really wanted a purse, and found this at Zappos.com. I love it so my hubby just bought it for me. Looks like it even has a Kindle pocket! Its on sale right now for $79.95. Here is a link if you would like to see different colors, if you like it you should buy it now they only have a few in stock of every color. http://zeta.zappos.com/product/7480296/color/174581









Looks big enough to hold all of my stuff (LOL!)









Looks like it will hold my Kindle nicely 









Can't wait to get it


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

That's one snazzy bag!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Thats a very cute bag, a jean pattern , right!
I love Zappos!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks.  Kathy Van Zeeland bags are so cute   This is the 1st one I've had, my sister has like 12....Lol!  Its made out of fabric and has a synthetic trim.  Its called Wonderland I believe.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

very nice purse and hubby!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

you can use that as a suitcase when you go on your cruise


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Love the bag! Enjoy.

Linda


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks, yes I had to get a bigger purse/bag.  My son and hubby always ask me to hold there stuff when we are out.  This should their stuff, my stuff, and more


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

That is such a gorgeous purse! I'm intensely jealous, because I already spent all my Christmas money and cannot justify buying another purse. It's totally my style too


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Thanks. Kathy Van Zeeland bags are so cute  This is the 1st one I've had, my sister has like 12....Lol! Its made out of fabric and has a synthetic trim. Its called Wonderland I believe.


*LOL, I thought I spied a KVZ tag  I have a few of her bags, including the faux fur ones that you can't help but pet ;-ppp Good going hubby!!*


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Awesome bag!  I'd totally jump on it if I hadn't JUST purchased a J'tote (that I LOVE).  My purse budget is spent for the next... oh... 10 years or so!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I love the J'tote bags too.  Maybe for my bday in July I will get the black one with red roses on it.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow, less than 24 hours since my hubby bought me the purse it was at my door!  Love it!  Its actually a little smaller than pictured, maybe it was a "kid" modeling it.  Fits Kindle great


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I love the J'tote bags too. Maybe for my bday in July I will get the black one with red roses on it.


*Go and hunt down the J'tote thread...there are pictures of the interior posted. It's stunning! *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Go and hunt down the J'tote thread...there are pictures of the interior posted. It's stunning! *


Lol...I already did....thats how I found out about them...this site is going to make my hubbys wallet very sad


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Lol...I already did....thats how I found out about them...this site is going to make my hubbys wallet very sad


*Mine shakes his head...you probably know the one *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Mine shakes his head...you probably know the one *


Yep, I know that shake all to well


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I love the J'tote bags too. Maybe for my bday in July I will get the black one with red roses on it.


That's the one I got! My middle name is Rose, my jewelry company is Victoria Rose Creations, etc. The bag was meant for me! And I got it for my birthday (this Friday) as well. From me!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

http://clothing.pricegrabber.com/womens-handbags/Jessica-Simpson-Bags-Aer-Tote-Handbag/m76960354.html/skd=1/search=jessica%20simpson%20handbags/st=product/sv=image

Found this bag Friday at Macys. Original price was 105.00. I got it for 52.00. It is a really nice size. More than enough room for my Kindle, MP3 player, anything my boyfriend needs me to stash, etc. And very well made. 
debbie

I tried posting the pic, but was not able to get it done. Shhhh...I'm really supposed to be working.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

drenee said:


> http://clothing.pricegrabber.com/womens-handbags/Jessica-Simpson-Bags-Aer-Tote-Handbag/m76960354.html/skd=1/search=jessica%20simpson%20handbags/st=product/sv=image
> 
> Found this bag Friday at Macys. Original price was 105.00. I got it for 52.00. It is a really nice size. More than enough room for my Kindle, MP3 player, anything my boyfriend needs me to stash, etc. And very well made.
> debbie
> ...


Looks like a very nice bag Drenee and a great bargain!


----------

